# Elisa Esposito e il "corsivo"



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)

È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".

Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.

C'è chi il "corsivo" lo definisce una "minch...a", come successo pochi giorni fa in un programma mattutino su Canale 5. quando a qualcuno gli è stato chiesto un parere e chi trova la cosa divertente.

E voi, sapreste parlare "corsivo"? Come lo trovate?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...



L’ennesima idiozia di una società malata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Un altro genio del marketing.
Con un video ha avuto la bellezza di 6 MILIONI di visualizzazioni.

Inutile dire che ora gli basta fare una sponsorizzazione (una) per guadagnare in 5 minuti quello che voi guadagnate in 6-7 mesi di lavoro


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso. Mi spiego: è il classico trend che gira tra i ragazzini e che sparisce nel giro di qualche mese. Poi non parliamo della gente scandalizzata come se fosse un oltraggio all'italiano. Quindici anni fa tutti gli adolescenti scrivevano "CoSì xK è + DvRtNt". E' un semplice meme di internet, chi lo tratta come se si stesse parlando di guerra probabilmente ha qualche problema. Che poi faccia sanguinare le orecchie è un altro discorso


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)

Il problema non è questa qui. Ma chi sta in "alto" e prenderà la cosa seriamente per far insegnare questa roba alle scuole.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un altro genio del marketing.
> Con un video ha avuto la bellezza di 6 MILIONI di visualizzazioni.
> 
> Inutile dire che ora gli basta fare una sponsorizzazione (una) per guadagnare in 5 minuti quello che voi guadagnate in 6-7 mesi di lavoro



Genio lei non molto chi la segue


----------



## Baba (3 Luglio 2022)

A me sembra di sentire una rumena che parla italiano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Genio lei non molto chi la segue



Quello sicuramente,ma vale per tutti quelli che seguono qualunque influencer.


----------



## livestrong (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


L'Italia è quel paese in cui mentre ragazzi (pluri)laureati col massimo dei voti devono scappare all'estero per ottenere uno stipendio decente, un'analfabeta del genere viene pagata per ospitate e sponsorizzazioni


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello sicuramente,ma vale per tutti quelli che seguono qualunque influencer.



Io sono anziano. Non so nemmeno cosa significa influencer


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2022)

Perché gli date visibilità


----------



## ARKANA (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


A me è totalmente indifferente, non lo parlo ma non mi da fastidio chi lo fa comunque gran bella topa questa


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché gli date visibilità



È un forum democratico e sempre aggiornato. In ogni caso tra qualche tempo pure questa ultima schifezza inventata sparirà.


----------



## ilPresidente (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Stupidata deleteria


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Se lo facevo io non avevo successo, anzi, mi davano la neuro, ma quella è carina, giovane e quindi ha successo. La trovo una fesseria. Per le origini forse che ha 40+ anni come me si ricorderà di comici degli anni 70 e 80 che facevano il verso al dialetto milanese shik dei ricchi (i bauscia) forzando il dialetto. Lei ha accentuato solamente il ae. Ma lo si faceva già nei film italiani degli anni 80 o nel teatro di quegli anni.

Sta di fatto che questa facendo nulla si farà più soldi di un ricercatore laureato. Ma è la società moderna che crea questi "mostri". Gente che prima di internet avrebbe fatto o il disoccupato o il lavabagni.


----------



## Gamma (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Secondo me lei (che non mi sembra essere un pozzo di scienza) ha fatto un video solo per ridere, ma gli è stata data importanza a livello mediatico, addirittura c'è chi la prende seriamente...

Mi è capitato di vederla in uno studio di un programma in tv (non ricordo se fosse la7 o altro) e la conduttrice le poneva domande del tipo "ma è un modo di parlare diffuso tra i giovani?", "vi capita spesso di parlare così?", quando è palesemente una cosa ironica fatta su tiktok...

Non mi aspettavo tutto questo clamore mediatico, è una scemata come tante altre.
Soprattutto non mi aspettavo che fosse presa sul serio.

È una delle tante mode che finirà presto, nel giro di qualche settimana (al netto di "aiuti" da parte della tv che potrà tenere viva questa moda per un tempo più lungo).
Prima si smetterà di parlarne e prima finirà.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


diplomati ai tempi del covid


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Luglio 2022)

Il problema non sono i fenomeni social, ma i media tradizionali che fanno da cassa di risonanza per sto schifo. Dovrebbero tenerli rilegati nel loro giro e bisognerebbe parlarne il meno possibile, almeno si limitano i danni.

E' come quando i giornali riprendono UN SOLO COMMENTO strano sul web e ne parlano come fossero milioni, innescando così la reazione. Prima era davvero un solo commento, ma mandata alla ribalta la tematica del solo commento ecco che il tutto diventa poi fenomeno virale e magicamente davvero sono milioni i commenti invece del singolo da cui era partito tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2022)

Con quegli occhiali e quelle labbra la vedo solo adeguata ad un pornazzo "fake professoressa".


----------



## Simo98 (3 Luglio 2022)

Ma perché bisogna pubblicizzare questi dementi?
Il trash è sempre esistito, ma almeno prima se ne stavano del bar lurido di provincia e non erano esposti a livello nazionale


----------



## Zenos (3 Luglio 2022)

Io preferisco lui


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...



Trovo che prenderei chi la pubblicizza e gli spaccherei la testa contro un muro fino a vedere quello che c'è dentro.

Bravi itagliani, date i likes a 'sta roba, e rifuggete la vera cultura.

Tanto che ve ne fate, effettivamente, meno ne hai e meglio stai. Roba fascista del passato.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)

Sto facendo pratica, se ho tempo le invio un file audio per farmi mettere un bel voto.


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se lo facevo io non avevo successo, anzi, mi davano la neuro, ma quella è carina, giovane e quindi ha successo. La trovo una fesseria. Per le origini forse che ha 40+ anni come me si ricorderà di comici degli anni 70 e 80 che facevano il verso al dialetto milanese shik dei ricchi (i bauscia) forzando il dialetto. Lei ha accentuato solamente il ae. Ma lo si faceva già nei film italiani degli anni 80 o nel teatro di quegli anni.


Dagli anni ‘80- ‘90, invece, mi viene in mente il tormentone di un trio comico napoletano che calza a pennello come commento al video in apertura del thread…


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma perché bisogna pubblicizzare questi dementi?
> Il trash è sempre esistito, ma almeno prima se ne stavano del bar lurido di provincia e non erano esposti a livello nazionale


se ne stavano al bar lurido di provincia non direi proprio, i vari boldi e comici anni 80-90 ci hanno fatto i soldi con i tormentoni, solo che prima lo strumento di diffusione era di proprietà o dello stato (RAI) o dei privati (berlusconi con mediaset) ora basta avere una connessione internet e arrivi potenzialmente a tutto il mondo.
Prima c'era zeling con i vari cirilli o i fichi d'india che non ho mai trovato divertenti se ne uscivano coi totmentoni tipo chi è tatiana? o quell'odiosa canzoncina tiki tiki  ricordo gianni fantoni che faceva il fesso da costanzo imitando malamente la frutta e la verdura, per non parlare dei comici di colorado che ti mettono una tristezza assurda addosso anziche farti ridere.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)

*Maurizio Costanzo: "Mi piace il corsivo di Elisa Esposito. Ma pensa che bello se Draghi facesse un discorso in corsivo. Draghi datte na mossa!".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maurizio Costanzo: "Mi piace il corsivo di Elisa Esposito. Ma pensa che bello se Draghi facesse un discorso in corsivo. Draghi datte na mossa!".*


Se lo facesse Costanzo, di sicuro morirei steso. Forza Maurizio!  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con quegli occhiali e quelle labbra la vedo solo adeguata ad un pornazzo "fake professoressa".



Non per fargli pubblicità (mi sta anche altamente sulle 00),ma ha anche un profilo onlyfans


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per fargli pubblicità (mi sta anche altamente sulle 00),ma ha anche un profilo onlyfans



Eh vedi... la carriera non può che essere quella lì. Gli unici talenti veri che possiede questa decerberata, li sfrutti.


----------



## mabadi (3 Luglio 2022)

prossima musa di Rocco ?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un altro genio del marketing.
> Con un video ha avuto la bellezza di 6 MILIONI di visualizzazioni.
> 
> Inutile dire che ora gli basta fare una sponsorizzazione (una) per guadagnare in 5 minuti quello che voi guadagnate in 6-7 mesi di lavoro


Ma non è colpa sua e non è un genio del marketing. La sua fortuna è sto paesaccio di melma che è ridotto allo schifo e lancia nella notorietà e nel facile guadagno sti fenomeni da baraccone.
Sta ragazzina ha appena finito la scuola e ha fatto un semplice video con sta parlata in corsivo per giocare prendendo in giro le sue amiche che parlano così. È una caricatura un pò grottesca di certi modi di fare, a Milano parlando davvero così le giovani babbee. Lei non pensava di avere sto successo e ora le si apre un mondo.
Il problema qui è l’Italia, dovrebbe essere rasa al suolo


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Mamma mia che fastidio


----------



## Igniorante (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...



In effetti sentivamo proprio il bisogno dell'ennesima dimostrazione di quanto siano intelligenti le nuove generazioni.
Come se finora non ne avessimo avute già abbastanza


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


nulla di strano. fa tutto parte di un progetto che viene da lontano. prima c'èra la tv ora si aggiunge l'intrattenimento su internet. il tutto per buttare fumo negli occhi e far addormentare la popolazione cosi che il potere possa procedere con i loro progetti senza alcun tipo di ostacolo.


----------



## Djici (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per fargli pubblicità (mi sta anche altamente sulle 00),ma ha anche un profilo onlyfans


Non avevamo dubbi


----------



## Swaitak (3 Luglio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> prossima musa di Rocco ?


rocco la rimette in riga, altro che corsivo


----------



## Miro (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Lei (che secondo me in questo è stata intelligente, se mi passate il termine) ha sfruttato nella maniera migliore i meccanismi di questa società moderna dove "l'ignoranza" viene elevata a fenomeno del momento e reso esempio. Brava lei, ma il problema è alla radice (tradotto, chi le dà così tanta importanza).


----------



## Zenos (3 Luglio 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000609250647058




Se urta la sensibilità di qualcuno togliete ma rappresenta tutta la mia considerazione verso questo ennesimo aborto virale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello sicuramente,ma vale per tutti quelli che seguono qualunque influencer.


Mah dipende.. Alcuni influencer portano contenuti interessanti e utili a chi si avvicina a certe tematiche, tipo la palestra..
Queste invece sono pure minchiate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000609250647058
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
Il ciccionazzo comunque mi fa una pena assurda, è giovanissimo e si vede già che il cuore gli sta scoppiando, ad un certo punto si vede proprio che fa fatica a respirare. Madonna santa


----------



## Victorss (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Del corsivo frega poco, secondo me è portata per altro. Attendiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E voi, sapreste parlare "corsivo"? Come lo trovate?


No, io non saprei, e adesso come faccio? E chi dorme stanotte?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Ecco


----------



## Igniorante (3 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per fargli pubblicità (mi sta anche altamente sulle 00),ma ha anche un profilo onlyfans



Grazie, ho un amico che sicuramente apprezzerà la dritta 
Sempre questo mio amico mi dice che più tardi ci dà un'occhiata... Ovviamente per sentire parlare in corsivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Questa ha pure OF ovviamente. Gli stupidì sono peraltro coloro che pagano per vedere mezza chiappa oppure dando fiducia ai vari fenomeni da baraccone. PD!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Grazie, ho un amico che sicuramente apprezzerà la dritta
> Sempre questo mio amico mi dice che più tardi ci dà un'occhiata... Ovviamente per sentire parlare in corsivo.



Hai un amico molto curioso


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Pure io e i miei coetanei cazzeggiavamo ,in modo più intelligente però , ma non abbiamo avuto la fortuna di farci i soldi e diventare famosi.

Come definire quel che fa questa ragazza se non cazzeggio?


----------



## Igniorante (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai un amico molto curioso



Eh sì, confermo.
Tra l'altro sempre il mio amico mi informa che dopo aver trovato su internet alcune foto di questa quí, trattasi di manza di prima categoria.
Che si scriva in corsivo o in stampatello


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh sì, confermo.
> Tra l'altro sempre il mio amico mi informa che dopo aver trovato su internet alcune foto di questa quí, *trattasi di manza di prima categoria.*
> Che si scriva in corsivo o in stampatello



Puoi anche dire al tuo amico che piacerebbe anche te vedere le foto


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Puoi anche dire al tuo amico che piacerebbe anche te vedere le foto


Peccato che non c'è più la sessione...


----------



## Igniorante (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Puoi anche dire al tuo amico che piacerebbe anche te vedere le foto



Fortunatamente ho amicizie curiose ma anche altruista nel far girare le cose 
Per chi è interessato c'è un forum con la roba di queste tipe di OF


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente ho amicizie curiose ma anche altruista nel far girare le cose
> Per chi è interessato c'è un forum con la roba di queste tipe di OF



Anche io sono altruista.
Magari quel forum potrebbe interessare a qualche mio amico


----------



## Sam (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Altra figa rubata al p0rno.
Speriamo che si ravveda e contatti il Rocco Nazionale, così oltre al corsivo imparerà a parlare lo stampatello maiuscolo.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il nuovo fenomeno, made in Tik Tok, che in Italia sta decollando tra ironie e prese in giro: quello della parlata in "*corsivo*", dove il finale delle parole viene allungato trasformando le vocali in dittonghi. Tipo "Casa" diventa "Casea".
> 
> Non è chiara, precisamente, l'origine di questo modo esilarante di parlare, ma è certo che la tik toker diciannovenne *Elisa Esposito*, milanese, ha conquistato tutti con video dove si improvvisa prof. di corsivo. La ragazza ha fatto anche parlare per il fatto di non sapere chi ha scritto i versi "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita" in un programma radiofonico. Per la Esposito, la parlata è in corsivo è un modo per prendere in giro il dialetto milanese.
> 
> ...


Per forza bisogna far bestemmiare le persone.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Luglio 2022)




----------

